# Information on cyprus surrogacy



## EuanandShaun (Dec 26, 2021)

Hi, 

I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with or knows anything about the legitimatcy of surrogate-motherhood company called Success. We are looking to star the process ASAP but we are dubious with being scammed out of a lot of money.

Any information would be helpful.

Thank you


----------

